# how to quickly import photos into Powerpoint??



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi. I need to create a photo album with Powerpoint and I'm not that familiar with importing photos into PPT. Is there a quick way to import a bunch of photos into Powerpoint? Or do I have to do it one by one? I know with a PC there is a photo album option in the menu. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not that familiar with PPT 2008 but if it does not have to be in PPT don't forget iPhoto!


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

Automator there's an action called:

*Create PowerPoint Picture Slide Shows

This action creates a new PowerPoint slide show that contains the images passed from the previous action.

Requires:	Images of type .gif, .jpg, .pict, .png, .bmp.
Input:	(Files/Folders) Image files
Result:	PowerPoint presentations
Version:	1.1
Copyright:	© 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*

Needs 2008 I believe.


----------



## andrea907 (Jul 17, 2009)

*how to make a photo album with MC powerpoint ?*

Applies to: Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007

Creating an album with PowerPoint 

Step1: start PowerPoint2007, click on the button Photo Album on the Insert tab and select the New Photo Album...

Step2: In the Photo Album dialog box, add the pictures you want to include in your photo album.

Step 3: Add a picture from a file or disk.
1. Under Insert picture from, click File/Disk…
2. Locate the folder or disk that contains the picture you want to add to your photo album, click the picture file, and then click Insert.
Notes: If you want to add a large group of pictures to a new photo album all at once, after clicking File/Disk in the Photo Album dialog box, select all the pictures that you want to add to your photo album, click Insert.

Step4: Set up the album layout.
1. Select the picture layout below: 
Picture: layout your pictures with title.
Fit to slide: layout your pictures unable to change frame shapes.
2. Select a shape in the Frame shape list that you want to use with your pictures.
3. Theme: click Browse, and then in the Choose Design Template dialog box, locate the design template you want to use, and then click Select. 
Step5: Click Create. Then you are complete a photo album.
Note: You can edit the photo album at any time. Once your digital photo album is created, it is totally editable. Click on the button Photo Album on the Insert tab 
and select the Edit Photo Album...

For more details ,check it out below :
How to Create a Self-running Photo Album with PowerPoint and Distribute it


----------



## charlene (Jul 20, 2009)

*digital photo album with ppt*

Below is the step of how to create an attractive digital photo album with PowerPoint 2007 in 6 steps:

1. Open PowerPoint, on the Insert tab, click the Photo Album button, in the drop-down list, there is the New Photo Album option. 
2. Insert pictures 
Click File/Disc button. Choose pictures you want to include in the album from folders on your hard disc. (Tip: you can import several pictures to the album at a time) 
In the photo album dialogue box, you will see the selected pictures in the Picture in Album list. You can view each picture by clicking it. And you can also change the order of a picture by choosing it and clicking the Move Up or Move Down button. Below the preview of the picture, you will be able to see six buttons, which you can use to adjust the rotation, contrast and brightness of each picture.

3. Create album layout 
Under Album Layout, by clicking Picture layout arrow, and then in the drop-down list, you can choose the layout format you like. By clicking Frame Shape arrow, in the drop-down list of it you can choose the frame you want to add to your pictures.



4. Create title and subtitle for your album 
After you have clicked Create button, on Slide 1, type the title you want for your album in the place of the words of Photo Album. Then if necessary, give your album a subtitle by inputting it in the place of your user name.
Display Slide 2, click the title placeholder, and then type the title for this slide.



5. Edit the photo album 
On the Insert tab, click the Photo Album arrow, and then click Edit Photo Album.
In the Edit Photo Album dialog box, under Picture Options, select Captions below All pictures box, and then click Update.


Now you can edit the file name below each picture with a suitable caption.
6. Apply a theme to your album 
On the Design tab of PowerPoint, in the Themes area, select a theme that meets the need of your album.
Or you can also customize the look of your album by choosing a theme from your computer.


----------



## charlene (Jul 20, 2009)

if you are still not clear, you may visit here to find the detail answer.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Holy cow.

Here's how to do it in keynote:

1. Open Keynote, choose theme.
2. Drag pictures (en masse) to the sidebar. Boom, each picture has a slide.

You're done.


----------

